# Carpooling?



## Growly (Oct 18, 2006)

Okay, just putting out some feelers here... no idea if I can actually come to FA:United or not, but here goes.

Anyone driving to FA:United passing through Georgia that wouldn't mind a couple of furs carpooling? We'll help pay the cost of gas and hotels.
That's pretty much the only way we can get to this con... it's way too expensive for us to handle on our own.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 18, 2006)

Growly said:
			
		

> Okay, just putting out some feelers here... no idea if I can actually come to FA:United or not, but here goes.
> 
> Anyone driving to FA:United passing through Georgia that wouldn't mind a couple of furs carpooling? We'll help pay the cost of gas and hotels.
> That's pretty much the only way we can get to this con... it's way too expensive for us to handle on our own.


We're switching our hotel and location, signing out paperwork next week.

I'll stop by the hotel and snag some pictures, give you guys a feeler.


----------



## Growly (Oct 18, 2006)

Oh... will it still be in NJ?


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 18, 2006)

Growly said:
			
		

> Oh... will it still be in NJ?


Yep! The hotel is easie to get to and room rates are pretty affordable. =)


----------



## TheLostWolf (Oct 18, 2006)

In August?

I can give a tenetive maybe... I should be in Savannah in early August.
If I can scrap up the cash to go to FA United and FWA this year.


----------

